# How much food should i give my little hedggie



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

Okies, so ive read alot about what food to give to my little moster, and all the different treats.
BUT it seems no were tells me how much kibble i should give him a night, because i dont want to just leave food in all day as i want to be able to control his weight if possible, so i was thinking leave one bowl in his cage when i leave for college, and one at night.. BUT HOW MUCH  


Is it a table spoon or 2?
or how many grams so i could weigh it out on a scale?

like most of my animals i want to get a system worked out.

rabbits get 2 large bowls of plain bunny food in the morning and again at night.
horse gets 2 haynets in morning 1 for lunch 2 for dinner, and a handfull of poney nuts, oats and mollychaf for breakfast and dinner and if not too much weight has been put on a few carrots.
my dog is sencible and grazes but mainly eats when he sees me eat break fast and dinner..
and heggie.... i have no idea  luckly i dont get him till monday, so a plan can be made untill then.  

and as you can tell each of my animals has a feeding system so, my hedggie will need one too.
PLEASE HELP x 

much love Megan x


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Most hedgehogs are free fed, unless they are overweight. Generally hedgehogs won't over eat. So if your hedgehog eats 80 kibbles, put 85-90 in the bowl, so you don't waste much.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgehogs do best when free fed. Most people will change their food in the evening, so it's fresh right before the hedgie comes out for the night. It will take a little while to see how much your particular hedgehog will eat - it varies wildly between hedgehogs. Most people either count kibble or weigh it. To start out with, you could measure 1-2 tablespoons into the bowl (and weigh or count, if you wish), and see how much is gone in the morning. If it's all gone, add a bit more the next night and so on until there's some leftover in the mornings. Most hedgehogs won't overeat, and if weight becomes an issue, the first step is usually to change the food to one with lower fat.


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

Okies, i will start out with the 2 Table spoons i think, and i well free fed him then if that is whats best for him ^-^
thanks for your info, its very valuable  xx


----------

